# Shoutbox?



## House Spider (Jan 16, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 16, 2010)

Its a box to shout in.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 16, 2010)

It's the thing on the home page on the right side. It allows you to chat to other members; slower than a live chatroom but faster than discussing in threads.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 16, 2010)

A shoutbox, saybox, tagboard, or chatterbox is a chat-like feature of some websites that allows people to quickly leave messages on the website, generally without any form of user registration.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't finde it!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 16, 2010)

It says in my controls that it is enabled for you.  Its below the sponsors.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 16, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> What is it?



An alternative to spamming irc or EoF.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't like to spam but one time my brother went on my account (I assume) and spammed with a topic in the Off Topic.


----------



## prowler (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, okay sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


----------



## House Spider (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 16, 2010)

i vote we get rid of the damn thing altogether


----------



## Krestent (Jan 16, 2010)

I can access it by hitting the link posted a few posts above, but it's not where Hadrian says it should be, under the sponsors.  What gives?


----------



## prowler (Jan 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i vote we get rid of the damn thing altogether



That can be easily done by setting your options to off


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2010)

is IS


----------



## House Spider (Jan 18, 2010)

Its come up for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I admit that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is my favourite emote.


----------



## prowler (Jan 18, 2010)

It might take a while for it to show up, if you're setting it as on in options. 
It takes about a day for the main page to change for me.


----------

